# Two headed snake.



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Using a T handle top I will give this snake cane two heads. I think I will make the heads a bit longer and thinking of having one curve up some and the other down.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

I like the idea!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I like it as well. Not something I can do around here though. My wife has a phobia about snakes. The tiniest garter snake will put her in a full blown panic!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

nice design original?

what was the heads carved from and what paints did you use ? How do you find the stick to use with the handle in the midle?

all the same looks good


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I well use that design to carve the head that is copy paper. I cut the stick to cane length and have about 18 " I will cut the heads from. I plan to use about a 7" piece and turning it to fit thur the T top. That will give me 3" either side of the brass for the head. Still a plan in progress.



cobalt said:


> nice design original?
> what was the heads carved from and what paints did you use ? How do you find the stick to use with the handle in the midle?
> all the same looks good


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

The idea of the snakes turning upwards and down should make it comfortable to hold? looking forward to seeing the design. This will make it more diffucult to dress the stick (thats just for you lol )

but keep the photos coming.

Not a lot being posted at the moment


----------

